# What Is Your Next Intended Purchase?



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Worded the title carefully as I am well aware of the likelihood of impulse purchases!!

What watch are you hoping to add to your collection next?

For me it is definitely this










Fell in love with this watch recently. I really wanted a simple clean face, and have yet to purchase a watch with a white dial! Plus I am a sucker for movements and the movement display is an absolute cracker.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

I ordered a Stowa MO the other day, think I will have a Steinhart vintage red incoming before then, then if I actually go through with a plan of mine to clear out a few I might even have another before the MO


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Easy answer, the Blue version of the Omega Planet Ocean Chrono.........got to save like hard though...... like the Stowa BTW


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm looking at either an Omega Speedmaster, or a Nomos Tangomat Ruthenium...

Haven't decided which yet though!


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Easy answer, the Blue version of the Omega Planet Ocean Chrono.........got to save like hard though...... like the Stowa BTW


Love the colouring of this watch! Would love an Omega but my budget does not extend far enough!


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Walnuts said:


> I ordered a Stowa MO the other day, think I will have a Steinhart vintage red incoming before then, then if I actually go through with a plan of mine to clear out a few I might even have another before the MO


How long is the expected delivery for your MO? March/April?

In two minds whether to purchase one brand new or source a used one, I am worried during the long wait i lose interest or purchase something else!


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Im on the lookout for a Seiko 7A38 Chrono but they seem a bit thin on the ground at the moment


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Callum said:


> Walnuts said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a Stowa MO the other day, think I will have a Steinhart vintage red incoming before then, then if I actually go through with a plan of mine to clear out a few I might even have another before the MO
> ...


It says end of March, but they have been closed over Christmas, and I doubt the system would update the website when x number of orders are placed, so I'm not expecting it til mid April at best to be honest.


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Walnuts said:


> Callum said:
> 
> 
> > Walnuts said:
> ...


Will be well worth the wait though, I thought waiting 4 months for my car was bad enough!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Seriously considering picking myself up an Oris Williams F1


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

feenix said:


> Seriously considering picking myself up an Oris Williams F1


I was hankering after one of those for a little while but then I saw it in the 'flesh' and it was quite disappointing... 

If you're after an Oris it's all about the TT1 Date Diver in blue


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

zenomega said:


> Im on the lookout for a Seiko 7A38 Chrono but they seem a bit thin on the ground at the moment


That the sports 100? Had a quick look on google, really clean looking watch.



feenix said:


> Seriously considering picking myself up an Oris Williams F1


Looks pretty unique! Excuse the newb question but how do the inner numbers 1-31 work?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Callum said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The date is read at the bottom where the red arrow is.


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

feenix said:


> The date is read at the bottom where the red arrow is.


Makes sense haha!!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

More than likely this;










Photo pinched from web.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

No I was rather meaning one of these....

http://www.google.com/search?q=seiko+7a38+pictures&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a

Or any of the very nice examples posted by our very own SEIKO7A38 epsi:


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll be saving my pennies for a Deep Blue Master Explorer, or the Diver T-100. in the mean time I'll be getting a Timex. Can't remember the name but I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

There's so many, but I think I'd like a the Omega Speedmaster Moon Watch as a high end purchase. Having been into space and astronomy all my life and being a relatively recent convert to watches, it has to be done.


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

spaceslug said:


> There's so many, but I think I'd like a the Omega Speedmaster Moon Watch as a high end purchase. Having been into space and astronomy all my life and being a relatively recent convert to watches, it has to be done.


Would one of those moon dust watches be considered one of your ultimate watches then? :tongue2:










I used to have an interest in astronomy too, I put it as one of my choices for university based purely on my interest in it when I was younger.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

Callum said:


> spaceslug said:
> 
> 
> > There's so many, but I think I'd like a the Omega Speedmaster Moon Watch as a high end purchase. Having been into space and astronomy all my life and being a relatively recent convert to watches, it has to be done.
> ...


Is that one of the Romaine Jerome watches? I like the eyjafjallajokull model


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Joe Matthews said:


> Callum said:
> 
> 
> > spaceslug said:
> ...


Indeed it is, I take it that watch has some sort of Icelandic volcanic ash? This Romaine dude seems to get around... unless he just scraped it off a couple of 747's......


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

Callum said:


> Joe Matthews said:
> 
> 
> > Callum said:
> ...


I was in Iceland a couple of months ago, and to be honest the ash is so easy to come across, less can be said when a reasonably priced pint is concerned! Plus it Took me ages to learn how to pronounce eyjafjallajokull mind you!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope this doesn't count as a double post, as I've just posted this in a thread down below, but my goals for 2012 are a Steiny Ocean one GMT Pepsi, and a hummer...either a Bulova, or an f300 in some shape or form.... :man_in_love:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Callum said:


> zenomega said:
> 
> 
> > Im on the lookout for a Seiko 7A38 Chrono but they seem a bit thin on the ground at the moment
> ...





zenomega said:


> No I was rather meaning one of these.... http://www.google.com/search?q=seiko+7a38+pictures&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=iceweasel-a
> 
> Or any of the very nice examples posted by our very own SEIKO7A38 epsi:


Things will perk up on eBay presently, I'm sure. Any particular model you're looking for ? :huh:

PS - Quite a few 7A38 models have '*SPORTS 100*' (or '*SQ100* ') on the dials.


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Apart from the usual Seiko's and cheapies I have got RLT 70 on order from Roy and due a quite large bonus the end of Feb begining of March which will get me an IWC portuguese.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Callum said:


> spaceslug said:
> 
> 
> > There's so many, but I think I'd like a the Omega Speedmaster Moon Watch as a high end purchase. Having been into space and astronomy all my life and being a relatively recent convert to watches, it has to be done.
> ...


Yes, it probably would..... now I know that such a watch exists. W.O.W. Tracked down the Romain Jerome web site - great collection. Can't find any reference to price however, so I guess it's way out of my league. I know that you can get meteorite watches and that they are affordable, but I haven't seen one that I like yet.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm still on the hunt for an Orient Star 300m Saturation Diver and have my eye on several Steinharts - waiting on the long rumoured Ocean 2 release before deciding.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

spaceslug said:


> Callum said:
> 
> 
> > spaceslug said:
> ...


I think they are in the region of tens of thousands of pounds...


----------



## Joe Matthews (Aug 17, 2011)

spaceslug said:


> Callum said:
> 
> 
> > spaceslug said:
> ...


I think they are in the region of tens of thousands of pounds...


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Just found that RJ website and more than ever I need the winning lottery numbers to get me one of these:


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the Cave Dweller! My next will be the Christopher Ward Forum LE in red, no pictures of the real thing yet!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Probably another Enicar off the bay or some other interesting "project". I'd like a 6498 project. Gotta get my a into g and start aiming a little higher in the Swiss watch stakes :yes:


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Redd said:


> Just found that RJ website and more than ever I need the winning lottery numbers to get me one of these:


Imagine you could actually play space invaders on your watch, I don't think I would ever get anything productive done.



Cornish Dave said:


> I like the Cave Dweller! My next will be the Christopher Ward Forum LE in red, no pictures of the real thing yet!


Is this the watch limited to 75? I saw pictures of the prototype a few months ago. CW watches are gorgeous.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

This year I've decided to turn my back on the "cheapies" - I'd much rather have one watch at Â£400 than 8 worth Â£50!

So I'm scouting about for a Seiko 7A28 Quartz Chrono to match my 6139, an early TAG Heuer F1 (a very much love/hate watch, but one that in its original rather bulbous state looks awesome IMO), Seiko 6138 Bullhead or an original Strela chronograph. All should cost less than Â£400 each, but even if I get only one this year I'll be chuffed. Must be said that the Strela is pushing higher and higher up the list!

I'm a sucker for patina on a vintage, so something like this would be perfect:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I fancy the following, but might be lucky to get any

Heuer 1000 automatic

Longines, not decided which yet

Smiths Everest

Another Zenith

I also want to stop buying the cheaper watches, but something tells me this will be difficult! I am considering a cull to fund one or more of the above, as there are several watches that just are not getting the wrist time they deserve


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

I can see how the allure of cheaper watches could be better spent pooling together and getting something a bit more expensive, especially if the cheaper watches are not getting any wrist time and you have quite a large collection already.

Sometimes you just can't resist a good bargain though!!


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

fairly modest aspirations funds permitting (which they def don't at the moment)

seiko skx007

another RLT automatic

smiths everest


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> Easy answer, the Blue version of the Omega Planet Ocean Chrono.........got to save like hard though...... like the Stowa BTW


That is a seriously stunning watch! What's the price on one of they bad boys?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well it is not quite released yet, probably in next couple of months, the orange and dark grey ones already on sale. Retails for Â£4900 with rubber strap or Â£5100 with steel strap...........but there is always 0% APR over 3 years at Goldsmiths and if you go in there with cash you should be able to get a good discount......... it is a lot of money yes, but after spending money on women ( no not like that!! jewellery & rings, 2 women to be precise, nightmare ) and getting nowhere gonna treat myself for a change..........although the non chrono blue one is just as nice and a lot cheaper, see what happens this time next year...


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Well it is not quite released yet, probably in next couple of months, the orange and dark grey ones already on sale. Retails for Â£4900 with rubber strap or Â£5100 with steel strap...........but there is always 0% APR over 3 years at Goldsmiths and if you go in there with cash you should be able to get a good discount......... it is a lot of money yes, but after spending money on women ( no not like that!! jewellery & rings, 2 women to be precise, nightmare ) and getting nowhere gonna treat myself for a change..........although the non chrono blue one is just as nice and a lot cheaper, see what happens this time next year...


I know that feeling in regards to buying jewellery for women!! Everytime you buy them something, you almost feel a pressure to out do yourself the next time to avoid disappointment and you end up digging yourself into a massive hole haha.


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

Callum

No that was tyhe 2011 LE, hand wound.

Dave


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Callum said:


> I can see how the allure of cheaper watches could be better spent pooling together and getting something a bit more expensive, especially if the cheaper watches are not getting any wrist time and you have quite a large collection already.
> 
> Sometimes you just can't resist a good bargain though!!


Callum that's been my problem!

I'm sure as a student you'll understand the other pressures on cash - alcohol, girls, bacon - and so somehow I see saving the cash to buy the above as an issue...


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Saving again and selling a few to fund my next one, Doxa SUB 750T/1200T Sharkhunter. If I can ever find one :wallbash:

As far as the PO goes youll get money off that at goldsmiths. I got a good chunk off my 45mm PO a few months ago :thumbup:


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

delays said:


> Callum said:
> 
> 
> > I can see how the allure of cheaper watches could be better spent pooling together and getting something a bit more expensive, especially if the cheaper watches are not getting any wrist time and you have quite a large collection already.
> ...


It isn't as bad for me as compared to normal students as I work 22 hours every weekend!! Plus I am quite far on in my course now so gone are the days of mid week drinking I'm afraid, more likely to find me in the library than a bar. :thumbsdown: Means more money for watches though!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

delays said:


> Callum said:
> 
> 
> > I can see how the allure of cheaper watches could be better spent pooling together and getting something a bit more expensive, especially if the cheaper watches are not getting any wrist time and you have quite a large collection already.
> ...


It isn't as bad for me as compared to normal students as I work 22 hours every weekend!! Plus I am quite far on in my course now so gone are the days of mid week drinking I'm afraid, more likely to find me in the library than a bar. :thumbsdown: Means more money for watches though!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

feenix said:


> Seriously considering picking myself up an Oris Williams F1


Looks pretty unique! Excuse the newb question but how do the inner numbers 1-31 work?


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I know there is no such thing as a stupid question... but that one nearly made me spit coffee all over my screen.
> 
> W E L C O M E - by the way!!
> 
> Edit: I'm wiping the tears away (I was going to say it was a 31 hour dial as opposed to a 24 hour dial - or a 12)


Hahaha... for some reason I thought it might have been like a 31 minute countdown for a chronograph function or something, didn't even occur to me at the time that 1 - 31 is the days of the month, bit of a blonde moment.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Callum said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > I know there is no such thing as a stupid question... but that one nearly made me spit coffee all over my screen.
> ...


Callum - yer a hoot (as we say over here) - I like to time my 31 minute eggs!


----------



## Carolyn Maria (Jan 2, 2012)

This is gorgeous timepiece!


----------



## Carolyn Maria (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everybody!

Im thinking some girly Rolex would be rather good


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Callum said:
> 
> 
> > zenomega said:
> ...


There are so many good looking examples and I am not too fussy (except a model that will take a leather strap in case the original stainless is too short or damaged) so my options are good I hope !! when I manage to get one I will be hounding you for more information probably :good: 

Thanks for the heads up on searching for te sq100 and SPORTS 100 models :?)

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

zenomega said:


> There are so many good looking examples and I am not too fussy (except a model that will take a leather strap in case the original stainless is too short or damaged) so my options are good I hope !!


You may have narrowed your options, slightly there, Dave. :think:

Off the top of my head, there are only a few 7A38 watch case styles which are really designed for use with leather straps -

The (pretty hard to find) small-size 'diver' 7A38-6000/-6010/-6030 and -6040 will take an 18mm strap, but ....

the 7A38-706x range and the slightly dressy 7A38-724x/-725x/-726x range are a better choice as they have 20mm lugs.

(hang on while I grab a photo from elsewhere) - 7A38-7260 on the left; 7A38-7060 on the right:










Whereas many of the other 7A38-xxxx case designs will take straps (at a pinch), because they have hooded lugs ....

You're very limited in the choice of straps you can actually fit on them - either thin leather or the inevitable NATO's. :yucky:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> zenomega said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many good looking examples and I am not too fussy (except a model that will take a leather strap in case the original stainless is too short or damaged) so my options are good I hope !!
> ...


Well it wouldnt be a deal breaker I would just have to ensure that it fits my 7.5 inch wrist!! but then the link extenders that Roy sells may do the trick anyways?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously considering picking myself up an Oris Williams F1
> ...





Callum said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > The date is read at the bottom where the red arrow is.


What is that, the 'economy version', without a dial plate ?


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> Well it is not quite released yet, probably in next couple of months, the orange and dark grey ones already on sale. Retails for Â£4900 with rubber strap or Â£5100 with steel strap...........but there is always 0% APR over 3 years at Goldsmiths and if you go in there with cash you should be able to get a good discount......... it is a lot of money yes, but after spending money on women ( no not like that!! jewellery & rings, 2 women to be precise, nightmare ) and getting nowhere gonna treat myself for a change..........although the non chrono blue one is just as nice and a lot cheaper, see what happens this time next year...


I want one!!!

I am going to have to save hard now, but that's not easy! I can't help myself from buying watches lol


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a Full Hunter Elgin pocket watch, but just need to know more about one first.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Nothing this year, seriously sad, but there may be a cure. It hurts!!!! :hypocrite: :sweatdrop: :crybaby:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am saving my pennies for the new Rolex Explorer II 216570 or at least that's the plan this month, next month the plan might have changed!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just ordered my 40th bday pressie hoping it turns up in time ,ive been after one of these since i discovered ebay but never had the bottle to buy its 75m inc crown.

very excited .


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking into buying a Seiko Orange Monster..


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega Steve 67 said:


> Looking into buying a Seiko Orange Monster..


Get the SS bracelet.


----------



## BDi_Chopper (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Currently looking at:

Brand	Blancpain

Series	Leman Double Time Zone

Model No.	2860-1127-53b

Does anyone have any idea whether these hold there value very well?

Tia,

C


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Omega Steve 67 said:


> Looking into buying a Seiko Orange Monster..


Heard a lot of good things about this watch. So much so that I eventually intend on adding one to my collection!


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Callum said:


> Omega Steve 67 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking into buying a Seiko Orange Monster..
> ...


Good solid watch, Iv had mine for over two years now :thumbsup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

There are so many watches I'd like to buy, but like most I'm restrained by budget and by the reins on the 710.

Wouldn't have it any other way though, I've a few low budget watches winging their way to me & I'm loving the anticipation.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just had a look at the orange monster, really nice looking watch


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

An automatic Breitling Shark...like the recent fine example over in the Sales forum that somehow slipped through my fingers. :disgust:


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Carolyn Maria said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Im thinking some girly Rolex would be rather good


I am partial to a bit of girly Rolex myself


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

BDi_Chopper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Currently looking at:
> 
> ...


Any thing Blancpain is always a solid bet they are beautifully made and not sold in huge numbers those feature alone pretty much makes for a solid choice, let us know if you take the plunge... :thumbup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

these 2 winging their way to me from variuos parts of the globe .sellers photos.



















hopefully they turn up by monday but as long as they turn up.


----------



## BDi_Chopper (Jan 2, 2012)

simons194 said:


> BDi_Chopper said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks for the info.... need to check the bank!


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Have 2 on my nimd, Omega Speedmaster Professional will be first (hopefully this year) and 2nd will be a non date Rolex Submariner to put onto a bond nato strap (no time schedulle as yet!!).

These will however depend on the wife, and the fact that she is giving up work for the forseeable in 3 months to have our second baby may mean that my spending habits are curtailed somewhat and I may have to have a re think!!

Would also like to get my hands on a nice CWC G10, but need to do a little more research into the different types, issue numbers etc before making a purchase.

Any advise o G10s would be appreciated.

PM22


----------



## Carolyn Maria (Jan 2, 2012)

Im still thinking about a girly Rolex....I want something elegant, trustworthy and simple...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Carolyn Maria said:


> Im still thinking about a girly Rolex....I want something elegant, trustworthy and simple...


Yer talking watches of course...???


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

feenix said:


> Seriously considering picking myself up an Oris Williams F1


And today I picked up the above as my first of 2012.

If anyone has seen this on the 'rubber' strap don't be put off. Its a totally different beast on a bracelet. Really comfortable and imho a great buy for the money (particularly if you use Tesco vouchers for the largest part of the cost).


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm after a 1990's Omega Dynamic - the non-chronograph version (I think the chrono dials unbalance this watch, and I rarely use the chrono function on any of my watches) on a steel bracelet. Some of the prices on eBay are in fantasy land (Buy It Now at twice the price that Blowers were selling the same wtach for!), so I'll bide my time until the right one comes along.










Who knows what will distract me in the meantime, though!


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

I am thinking of a Steinhart Ocean Two.

I also have a DOXA on my list ready for a big dive trip in the summer and would like to get MKII Vantage if I can find one. Of course, need to scrape some funds together first!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There`s nothing modern out there that`s catching my eye (which is just as well as my watch fund is very low) but I am currently bidding on an early 1950s Aviation :wink2:

There`s also a rather nice mid 1930s "Services" Competitor I`d like to get my hands on


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bit of a boring one, but a Black Monster for me.

Will be my first auto, no doubt the first of many!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

something big and diverish....in fact, its here already


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

My next intended watch has just arrived Hurrah


----------



## Carolyn Maria (Jan 2, 2012)

So i found a Rolex I want...It's an explorer....found some stores as well just have to pick the Right one now


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

I hadn't really planned any and then something comes along and grabbed my attention with both hands!


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Currently the Steinhart Grand Prix LE, unless a very good quality yellow Orient Star 300m Saturation Diver comes along in the mean time.


----------



## mellons (Jul 13, 2010)

grail 1...










grail 2...










now i just need to win the lottery....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Callum said:


> Worded the title carefully as I am well aware of the likelihood of impulse purchases!!
> 
> What watch are you hoping to add to your collection next?
> 
> ...


Braw choice Callum, but are you sure you don't just fancy the alloy case for a hideaway for a quarter bottle? (Don't think it would take a half bottle :lol: ) I've one old Stowa around in the fixer-upper box, I'm not wanting to get hooked on the idea of a new one - - therefore STOP posting nice piccies liker this :rofl2:


----------



## mellons (Jul 13, 2010)

what are the specs on stowa- looks like eta 6498 engine....


----------



## nick555 (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't now what, maybe:










But I'm not sure.

Maybe I'll get some Orsa's :wallbash:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

It's arrived:-










(Borrowed image)

Thanks to Pip-Pip for a great deal on cracking watch and :rltb: .

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

I was just wandering around the forum and fell onto this thread. There are some great watches listed here and I thought I'd like to kick start the thread by adding my grail watches to the list.

The 1st watch I would buy at the drop of a hat ... is a blue Seamaster 120 (166.073). I would love one of these watches....










The next current watch on my list is the Tudor Snowflake (probably the blue version)...










There are a couple of others on the list but these 2 are at the top....


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

FOr the first time in a long time I am completely lost on what to get next. I've gotten all the Omegas out of my system, along with bauhaus watches, divers and pilot watches.

I've sold the entire collection and got some cash burning a very hot hole in my grubby trousers. The question is do I go classic slim beautiful dress watch or do I open that pandoras box labelled Rolex?? Never thought I'd be a Rolex man but there's a few out there catching my eye. None of the new stuff, thinking more from 1950-70 but I really don't know much about them.

Might have to get a topic up on this area and let the Rolex experts add their infinite wisdom....


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

THIS!!!!










Sellers pic - an Omega Dynamic De-Ville with meteorite dial. Very rare, very lovely and (at the end of the month) very mine!!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Pip-Pip said:


> FOr the first time in a long time I am completely lost on what to get next. I've gotten all the Omegas out of my system, along with bauhaus watches, divers and pilot watches.
> 
> I've sold the entire collection and got some cash burning a very hot hole in my grubby trousers. The question is do I go classic slim beautiful dress watch or do I open that pandoras box labelled Rolex?? Never thought I'd be a Rolex man but there's a few out there catching my eye. None of the new stuff, thinking more from 1950-70 but I really don't know much about them.
> 
> Might have to get a topic up on this area and let the Rolex experts add their infinite wisdom....


You should buy a fully restored 1958 Rolex Explorer. 

There is one somewhere in the sales pages.

Buy it so the seller can get himself a Flightmaster! :yes:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunningly nice watch Kev.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Cheers John.

I was between this and a bullseye dial after my WTB post, both similar prices but this is the more unusual of the two.

Not that I've ruled out the bullseye - might be a double whammy at the end of the month now the Pre Bond Seamaster has a new home.

I mean, heaven forbid the collection dwindles into single figures again! :thumbup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

funds low, awaiting early bird


----------

